# 3 versions of the 222



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I was told today that there are three versions of the 222 by a CSR.

222K [first one]

straight 222 [ no letter]

and the 222Z

He said all three have the exact same features.

I've owned mine for many years, and have only been aware of the vip222K.

I need clarification on this information.

I'm sure some of the LONG time members know the answer.

What say you?

THANKS!


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't recall that there was ever a 222z. There's a 211z though...

https://my.dish.com/support/receivers/overview


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this idle curiosity or are you in the market for a ViP222?

I ask because I hear a rumor that DISH stopped authorizing "new" ViP222 receivers quite some time ago.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

NYDutch said:


> I don't recall that there was ever a 222z. There's a 211z though...
> 
> https://my.dish.com/support/receivers/overview


Me neither.
Yes I know about the 211
thanks!


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

harsh said:


> Is this idle curiosity or are you in the market for a ViP222?
> 
> I ask because I hear a rumor that DISH stopped authorizing "new" ViP222 receivers quite some time ago.


I've located a vip 222k from someone who cut the cord.
I've been with Dish for over 10 years, ALWAYS had that same receiver.
Was never offered an option for another version.
Dish hasn't "offered" a "new" 222K for a long time now, [ as far as I know, because for a while I was looking for "new"]

So, have you ever heard of "various" versions of this receiver?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

NYDutch said:


> I don't recall that there was ever a 222z. There's a 211z though...
> 
> https://my.dish.com/support/receivers/overview


OK, 
Thanks for the link, I see the "straight 222" appears to be silver, but that's all I can access.
NO back view, and everytime I click features or other links I get ZIP.
You would think DISH could at least provide a rear view.
There is absolutely NO VIP222Z listed


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

VIP 222 (no letter) 2 sat tuners, one OTA tuner
VIP 222K - 2 sat tuners, NO OTA tuners. It did have a slot to put an MT2 OTA tuner module in (2 OTA tuners).
Both models could provide 2 outputs, 1 HD and one SD. They had a 2 tuner SD RF output.
I had a VIP 222K with the MT2, have no idea where it is now, although I did find my remotes.

Never heard of any other VIP 222's


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> I've located a vip 222k from someone who cut the cord.


The differences are the OTA facilities as you've noted and that the ViP222k lacks the channel 3/4 modulator for TV1 and the S-VHS video output.

You do understand that DISH probably won't activate that receiver on your account, don't you?

So again, I ask whether this idle curiosity or you're contemplating acquiring the ViP222k.

Since you couldn't find an image:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well actually - the VIP222K DID have a channel 3/4 modulator (in addition to the UHF ones) for use on Output 1. Output 2 was strictly UHF or SD composite A/V. Maybe that was with the MT2.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

scooper said:


> Maybe that was with the MT2.


Yes, the TV1 output was incorporated into the optional MT2.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

scooper said:


> VIP 222 (no letter) 2 sat tuners, one OTA tuner
> VIP 222K - 2 sat tuners, NO OTA tuners. It did have a slot to put an MT2 OTA tuner module in (2 OTA tuners).
> Both models could provide 2 outputs, 1 HD and one SD. They had a 2 tuner SD RF output.
> I had a VIP 222K with the MT2, have no idea where it is now, although I did find my remotes.
> ...


Thanks for the info, scooper.
As I expected, another csr who, while polite, is ill-informed.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

harsh said:


> The differences are the OTA facilities as you've noted and that the ViP222k lacks the channel 3/4 modulator for TV1 and the S-VHS video output.
> 
> You do understand that DISH probably won't activate that receiver on your account, don't you?
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the pics,
I gave Dish the required numbers, and they cleared it If and when I decide to purchase it.
Spoke with two supervisors who also told me it wouldn't be a problem if I decided to purchase and store, for future use, as long as the numbers matched the account that was closed.

So, did the "silver"222 have optical audio out as well?

Hard to tell on the rearview.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> As I expected, another csr who, while polite, is ill-informed.


The CSRs know only what is in the scripts. Customer service isn't designed to be a historical research tool.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

harsh said:


> The CSRs know only what is in the scripts. Customer service isn't designed to be a historical research tool.


FYI
I wasn't the one who asked about "various" vip222's.
That CSR insisted there were 3, OK?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> So, did the "silver"222 have optical audio out as well?


It is just above the round S-video connector. It is in between the component stack and the HDMI connector -- very much similar to the ViP222k but higher.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

IIRC the 222 is essentially a 722 without a hard drive.
The original 222/722 were silver with one OTA tuner built in. (Not really sure about the orig 722 color but my 622 was silver)
The 222K/722K were black with the port on the rear for the MT2 dual OTA tuner module.
Of course Dish never allowed the 222's to have an optional USB connected hard drive because that would have made it functionally too close to the 722's which had a DVR fee that the 222's did not have $$$.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I question whether you could do three (or four on the K models) streams through USB 2.0.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure you can. USB2.0 is supposed to be able to do 480Mbps. What might get you into trouble is memory / CPU considerations.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

scooper said:


> Sure you can. USB2.0 is supposed to be able to do 480Mbps.


Theoretical single datastream maximums aren't anywhere near the same thing as handling multiple video streams.


> What might get you into trouble is memory / CPU considerations.


That too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At one point $40 and a external powered USB drive would turn most receivers into a DVR. But yes, expecting that age of receiver to be able to handle multiple streams is a stretch on the receivers. As "upgrades" were loaded even receivers designed to be DVRs have had trouble keeping up with the expected workload.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

harsh said:


> It is just above the round S-video connector. It is in between the component stack and the HDMI connector -- very much similar to the ViP222k but higher.


I see it, thanks.

So the only difference is the color and number of tuners.

It would be interesting to know if both 222 and 222K had the same picture quality.

I'm pretty satisfied with the 222K, as I don't own a 4K TV.

What I do notice is a considerable difference between channels in PQ. [ HD to HD ]

When Kendra was on ID channel I always used skin tone as my go to for adjustment.

Worked out quite well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> What I do notice is a considerable difference between channels in PQ. [ HD to HD ]


That isn't something that is going to change much from receiver to receiver.


> When Kendra was on ID channel I always used skin tone as my go to for adjustment.


If you're adjusting your TV often, it is probably because women's makeup changes with weather and the seasons. Variations in sets and lighting don't change what is accurate representation across all channels.

Unless your TV is deteriorating, it shouldn't need to be adjusted. There used to be test patterns on HDNet (a different channel from HDNet movies)but that channel isn't around anymore. There are DVD and Blu-ray disc-based solutions that offer simple and accurate calibration. Disney sells a calibration DVD that is easy to use and produces good results.


----------

